# Buying a Wii for Family - what do I need?



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2009)

If you don't like Wii's then don't post.

For everyone else - going to get one for the family for xmas. I haven't bought such things for years (used to have a mega drive, Dreamcast and PS1 back in the day).

I believe the Wii needs two lots of two different controllers? And that the standard machine only comes with a single controller?

Also it has a standard game bundled with it?

Any recommendations for the kind of 'starter kit' I should get and what I should be paying?

The kids are young, 5-7, so any reccomendations for games would be good too.

Much oblidged


----------



## bemused (Dec 7, 2009)

Get Mario Cart an extra controller and the silly wheels. I will warn you however, you'll drop £200 and in six weeks it will sit unused. I've got one it happened to me and to everyone else I know who has one. But over xmas they are great fun.


----------



## innit (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, get Mario Kart.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 7, 2009)

mario kart and wii resort are the ones we still play a lot. and guitar hero


----------



## innit (Dec 7, 2009)

This deal looks ok:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002Q8I13M/ref=s9_al_bw_tr01?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=03DB9SHFA02W8Z4FF92H&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=477926273&pf_rd_i=16423401

You'd need another remote (controller), probably another nanchuk (the thing you attach to the remote) and possibly another motion plus add on.

alternatively you can get new remotes with the motion plus integrated but they are ££

and you don't really need another motion plus unless you want more than person to be able to play certain games at the same time.

Wii sports and Mario Kart would both be ace for Christmas.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2009)

bemused said:


> Get Mario Cart an extra controller and the silly wheels. I will warn you however, you'll drop £200 and in six weeks it will sit unused. I've got one it happened to me and to everyone else I know who has one. But over xmas they are great fun.



Yeah I do wonder at the logevity of it. But we are fairly retro/low maintenance gamers in our house. Most of the time me and kids play free internet games or ancient pc games from the PC bargain bin that just about work on Vista. If everyone stops playing then we can just buy up old Wii games cheap.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2009)

What about Wii Fit? Nonsense or healthy fun for the family?


----------



## yield (Dec 7, 2009)

innit said:


> This deal looks ok:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002Q8I13M/ref=s9_al_bw_tr01?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=03DB9SHFA02W8Z4FF92H&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=477926273&pf_rd_i=16423401



Cheaper deal at woolworths online which is now part of littlewoods.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Dec 7, 2009)

wii fitness board looks mint, but most of the fun (imo, ime) is with the sports game (tennis, golf, bowling).   There is enough variety within that to keep everyone entertained.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2009)

yield said:


> Cheaper deal at woolworths online which is now part of littlewoods.



Nice one! In the bag for £145 delivered.

That bundle includes:

Wii controller and nunchuck, a copy of Wii Sports along with Wii Sports Resort and the new Motion Plus controller

So does that mean I should go and get another Wii controller and nunchuck? 

Plus I should get Mario Kart + two of the steering wheel devices?

I have another £60 in the budget - tell me what to do


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2009)

House of the dead ftw


----------



## idioteque (Dec 7, 2009)

I reeeeeeeeeeeealy liked Super Paper Mario. House of the Dead is good too, and I liked Mario Strikers Charged.

eta: Your kids might be a bit young for House of the Dead though, I don't know.


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 7, 2009)

Depends if you don't mind them seeing heads being blown off and repeated use of the word "motherfucker".


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 7, 2009)

Definitely another controller. You need at least two so that you can play tennis against each other.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Definitely another controller. You need at least two so that you can play tennis against each other.



Yup - you'll need another Wiimote - this will allow you to play games against each other. You can probably do without a second nunchuck though (depends on what games you intend to play) but two Wiimotes means you can play Mario Kart and Wii Sports against each other.

I'm not sure what the deal is with Wii Sports Resort because I haven't got it.

I'm also very much enjoying New Super Mario Bros Wii at the moment, which you can play with multiplayers using just Wiimotes.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2009)

The extra wiimote seems to come with Wii Play as a free load of games - so I will go for that.

I would like House of the Dead - but the kiddies are a fair bit too young for it. I have to stress the 'crossover' appeal of any games I buy.


----------



## Addy (Dec 7, 2009)

You will need a 1GB SD card and some files so you can softmod your Wii.
You can then D/L any game you wish to test before you buy 

New Super Mario Bro's is excellent.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2009)

Idaho said:


> The extra wiimote seems to come with Wii Play as a free load of games - so I will go for that.
> 
> I would like House of the Dead - but the kiddies are a fair bit too young for it. I have to stress the 'crossover' appeal of any games I buy.



Get it on the sly and slaughter zombies when everyone else is in bed.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2009)

Addy said:


> You will need a 1GB SD card and some files so you can softmod your Wii.
> You can then D/L any game you wish to test before you buy
> 
> New Super Mario Bro's is excellent.



Hmmm... intriguing. I didn't realise one could do such things with modern consoles. I'm never shy of the odd 'evaluation' copy


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 7, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy was so  much better than any other game that I could find for the Wii that I gave up looking, and abandoned the thing in a cupboard. Well, the tennis is okay. The free one.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the Wii is suited to lots of people playing a social/family game rather than a single angry loner hunched over his console for 12 hours.

Looking more for this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and less for this: Teen Loses Plot After Playing Computer Game


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Hmmm... intriguing. I didn't realise one could do such things with modern consoles. I'm never shy of the odd 'evaluation' copy


 
I have modded over 50 Wii's now over the last coouple of years and have even beta tested some of the hacks (arse twitching installs) 
I can confirm, that if you follow the guide I posted, with the files I posted you shouldn't have a problem.

I've got a couple more to do this week so if I remember i'll video the whole process and put it on youtube.

Just make sure your disc's are Verb's or Ritek G05 dye, and you burn at 4x or less.

Also, you can go further and offer USB hardrive support and play all your games direct from a portable drive.
No discs, quicker load times and no dvd wear.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 8, 2009)

Addy said:


> I have modded over 50 Wii's now over the last coouple of years and have even beta tested some of the hacks (arse twitching installs)
> I can confirm, that if you follow the guide I posted, with the files I posted you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> I've got a couple more to do this week so if I remember i'll video the whole process and put it on youtube.
> ...



I haven't looked at your link yet (wasn't sure what it was tbh - just a big .zip) but I did have a general look about for what was possible. It did strike me that using a portable HD drive would be the best option. Chuck 30 games on there and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 8, 2009)

If you can stretch to it you really want 4 controllers for Mario Karts. You can prolly live without extra nunchuks (2 is good for boxing though...), but my 5 year old likes playing Karts and if there's 4 of you then you'd prolly want the 4 controllers at times.

Wii Fit board's OK - the snowboarding stuff's pretty good but I'd stick to Wii Sports and Mario Karts for starters tbh.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe get a charge dock for the controllers.  Would probably save you on batteries in the long run, especially if you get 4 controllers.  I got one that takes two controllers for £15 I think.

Carnival funfair games is a fun one, especially if the kids are that young as it's lots of throwing balls and hoops and stuff.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 8, 2009)

We bought a dock and never really use it - I think we've changed batteries maybe twice in the last year (poss 3 times).


----------



## Idaho (Dec 9, 2009)

Addy said:


> I have modded over 50 Wii's now over the last coouple of years and have even beta tested some of the hacks (arse twitching installs)
> I can confirm, that if you follow the guide I posted, with the files I posted you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> I've got a couple more to do this week so if I remember i'll video the whole process and put it on youtube.
> ...



Looking into this in a bit more detail, and all looks interesting... Unfortunately you have set yourself up as my target for questions!

I was thinking of making some preparations before I got the Wii - basically getting a new external drive, formatting it and downloading some games for 'evaluation' so that after we unwrap it on xmas day and the kids have gone to bed, I will be ready to tinker.

Looking at your link it says this:



> Preparing your hard drive
> Your Wii games need to be installed to either a FAT partition or a WBFS partition on the drive. Most external drives come formatted as FAT32 and do not need to be reformatted for use with the loader. If you use a FAT partition, you can still use the drive for other non-Wii related storage. If you wish to format a drive to FAT, this tool is suggested (Windows only). GParted can also be used.
> 
> If choosing to use your FAT partition, ensure you either use the .dol optimised for FAT (see links in What to Download above for offline installs) or add the "partition=FAT1" and "ios=222-mload" option to config.txt. It is also suggested (but not necessary) that you add "hide_hdd_info=1" to theme.txt and/or config.txt to save time (see the FAQ below for more info). See Configurable Options for help on how to do this.
> ...



Am I right in thinking that if I just get an external drive that I will dedicate to Wii games I don't need to do anything? I just get the disc image files (is it an image file I would need?) and drop them onto the drive?

From a further look it seems that not all games are compatible with usb loaders - in fact from the list it looks like many of the recent ones that caught my eye aren't - House of the Dead 2, Call of Duty 3, etc.

It's a complex business...


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 9, 2009)

Idaho said:


> That bundle includes:
> 
> Wii controller and nunchuck, a copy of Wii Sports along with Wii Sports Resort and the new Motion Plus controller



Iirc Wii Sport comes with another controller, that's why I bought it. You will need another nunchuck though if two folk want to box, or do other games.

I think the kids would love wii fit once they open up some of the games. My nephew loved mine(he's 10 though) The fit board is good for the snowboarding games too, if you might buy them.
Wii carnival is a possibility too. The oldest two are girls aren't they? They might like one of the cheerleader type games.


----------



## Addy (Dec 9, 2009)

I've not tried the USB loader route myself yet, something I was planning on testing out during the xmas hols.
AFAIK you have to use some software to split the ISO images into files less than 4GB due to the Fat/wbfs file system.

From what I have read, the USB loader offers more support for games rather than less.... i.e its supposed to be easier to patch a game for a USB loader than to patch it for a disc burn, but i'm yet to encounter a download that wont run from DVD.

My advice would be to do the softmod and burn some discs first, then read up on 'injecting dol files in to ISO images' and 'USB config files' and 'forwarder files'

The USB drive route isn't always straight forward.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, the wheels aren't actually necessary to play Mario Karts btw. The little uns might use them for a bit, but ours don't bother any more.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 10, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Oh, the wheels aren't actually necessary to play Mario Karts btw. The little uns might use them for a bit, but ours don't bother any more.


 

tbh the old nintendo controllers are better anyhow


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 10, 2009)

I play Mario Kart using a classic controller. But then I'm classically trained.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 18, 2009)

Addy said:


> You will need a 1GB SD card and some files so you can softmod your Wii.
> You can then D/L any game you wish to test before you buy
> 
> New Super Mario Bro's is excellent.



Don't suppose you've got a good, easy-to-follow, up to date guide for a noob ?


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2009)

That link has all the files plus a read me to tell you how to do it.
Basically you:
1. connect your Wii to your wireless network
2. update system files to 4.2
3. empty contents of folder 1 and bannerbomb v200 on to an sd card and put it in the Wii.
4. boot Wii and click on SD card icon ~ install BootMii, Homebrew and DvdX
5. copy contents of folder 2 on to SD card (overwriting any file it needs)
6. put SD card back in Wii and install cIOS36, then remove the 4 IOS files it shows
7. copy contents of folder 3 on to SD card (overwriting any file it needs)
8. put SD card back in Wii and install cIOS rev 14
9. install Neo r7 wad file
10. install cIOS70 (trucha bug restored) - wifi needed.
all done n dusted.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent, thankyou very much Addy


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd advise you print out the Read Me file (or have it to hand on a laptop) while you go through the hack process, as it does read confusingly, but once you grasp it you can do it with ease.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 20, 2009)

Addy said:


> Just make sure your disc's are Verb's or Ritek G05 dye, and you burn at 4x or less.



Hey Addy can you expand on this disc issue?  Are you saying these are the only ones that work due to the material they're made of or something?...  I've got hundreds of Maxell DVD+R discs so am hoping I can use these up!


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2009)

The Wii drive is fussy as to what disc's it likes.
Verbatims are best but pricey, but any disc with Ritek G05 dye should be fine.

Open ImgBurn and insert a blank disc, once its read the disc it should tell you disc manufacturer / Dye type.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 29, 2009)

Addy said:


> That link has all the files plus a read me to tell you how to do it.
> Basically you:
> 1. connect your Wii to your wireless network
> 2. update system files to 4.2
> ...



Got home after christmas at in-laws with the Wii. Had lots of festive fun with it. Even got the oldies playing.

Now looking to sort out this softmodding business. All looks straightforward. Except I don't understand the wifi bit. I'm sure I could work out how to do the wifi, but why is it needed?


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2009)

You'll need the WiFi set up to update the Wii to 4.2 first, then you will need it to download IOS70 Trucha Bug Restored.
If you have a wireless router, all you'll need is the Wep/Wpa key to put in the Wii when it finds the access point.

You dont have to update to 4.2, but some games may need certain Ios files to run which will be in the latest Nintendo updates, or sometimes on the game disc.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 29, 2009)

ok - so the Wii can access the wifi without getting any additional modification?

It's a damned maze trying to work this stuff out. Had to fathom rapidshare first... then all the sites listing files are spanish... then all the listings are now out of date... and the size of the first disc image I tried to burn was larger than the disc! Aaargh!

Add to that I have to figure out, what appears to be several different softmodding processes, with a number of different pitfalls and issues, plus extra little changes and tweaks needed for particular games.

Be easier to just steal them from Game


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2009)

There are a lot of guides and methods to softmodding, and the files change frequently to suit the firmware.
If you follow my instructions and use the files I uploaded you cant go far wrong.
To date, there has only ever been 2 games to give me a problem... SSBB and NSMB
I have both working without any tweaks.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't access those files because zshare insists that I am using adblocking software... I have disabled it and put the site on the white list... but still no dice.

Oh hang on... JDownloader seems to be sorting something out. Amazing that we have software that makes other software work...


----------



## Idaho (Dec 29, 2009)

Once I upgrade to 4.2 - do I have to switch something off?

I have upgraded to 4.2 and now switched off WiiConnect24... I'm sure something mentioned that somewhere...


----------



## Idaho (Dec 29, 2009)

Now I am confused... The folder 1 has only one file in it.. no problem I can extract that to the SD. However the bannerbomb folder appears to have all the same folders in it including the 3 zip files. Do I just put all that on the SD as is?

Tried that - the Wii didn't see any data on the SD card at all... trying again.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 29, 2009)

Nope - completely baffled. Going round in circles. Can't get files. Then find files. Then files don't work, or don't match txt file. 

Got the wifi and upgraded to 4.2 so that's a start.

Perhaps I was too hasty in forking out £50 for Rapidshare. It all seems all fine and dandy, but none of the files are ever there. Then you have to piss about selecting each in turn... or chance your arm with the even more baffling JDownloader. And when you do get a file it's too big for a dvd


----------



## Idaho (Dec 29, 2009)

Perhaps the files are wrong on the zip?

The downloaded zip contains:

4[1].2pack1.7z
4[1].2pack1.7z
4[1].2pack1.7z
BannerBomb v108.zip
BannerBomb v200.zip
Wii hack 4.2.txt


And within BannerBomb v200.zip there is:

private
4[1].2pack1.7z
4[1].2pack1.7z
4[1].2pack1.7z
BannerBomb v108.zip
Wii hack 4.2.txt

Should that all be repeated?


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2009)

Download the files here
Put contents of folder 1 and bannerbomb v200 on the sd and follow ReadMe file.
Then put contents of folder 2 on (overwriting files when asked) and follow the ReadMe.
Then put contents of folder 3 on (overwriting files when asked) and follow the ReadMe


----------



## Idaho (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok - all done! Thanks for your patience!

I hadn't formatted the SD card... 

Homebrew wanted to update to 1.06. I just went ahead with it and it seemed to go ok.

The two games I downloaded and burnt to disc aren't working in the NG loader. It says disc error. Is Homebrew also used for launching copied discs?

I think my burning method (NERO ROM) is perhaps faulty.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a chipped Wii. WiiKey I think. It never plays any of the DVDs I burn. Seems the 4x thing is the reason why. I can't get my burner to go lower than 6x though. Bugger!


----------



## Idaho (Dec 30, 2009)

Ahhh yes... x6 seems to be the lowest on mine. Is that a feature of the burner or the software?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Ahhh yes... x6 seems to be the lowest on mine. Is that a feature of the burner or the software?



This I'm not sure of. I'm hoping the latter.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 30, 2009)

From a quick look around, I think it's a hardware issue 

Saving money by burning games has so far cost me rather deep in the purse with SD card, blank DVDs, Rapidshare access - and I still haven't got a single working game. I don't think I want to add a new DVD burner to the project. I may as well have bought the 5 or 6 games I was interested in... 

I might go for the usb loader option, but my enthusiasm is waning rapidly.


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2009)

Use Imgburn and set the burn speed to 2.4x or 4x
Make sure your disc's are Ritek G05 dye or Verbatims.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2009)

Idaho said:


> From a quick look around, I think it's a hardware issue
> 
> Saving money by burning games has so far cost me rather deep in the purse with SD card, blank DVDs, Rapidshare access - and I still haven't got a single working game. I don't think I want to add a new DVD burner to the project. I may as well have bought the 5 or 6 games I was interested in...
> 
> I might go for the usb loader option, but my enthusiasm is waning rapidly.



Yes, it is a bit of an arse ache. But it is rewarding when you meet with success.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 30, 2009)

Addy said:


> Use Imgburn and set the burn speed to 2.4x or 4x
> Make sure your disc's are Ritek G05 dye or Verbatims.



Downloading that now. Will give it a go.

I am using Verbatim DVD+R is that right?

Do I launch the discs in Homebrew Channel or in the NG thing?


----------



## Idaho (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh... only DVD-R work on Wii.

Oh...

great.



ChrisFilter said:


> Yes, it is a bit of an arse ache. But it is rewarding when you meet with success.



Hmmm... It would be more rewarding if it was straightforward and didn't suck up days of my precious holiday. I think I'm bailing out at this point.


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2009)

The files required were uploaded.
The instructions were uploaded.
Type of disc was posted.
Nowhere did I say stray from my guide, or purchase a Rapidshare account.
Your making out that you are at a loss because of my post, I didn't tell you to spend a penny, just gave information as to how to modify your Wii.
It's your call what you do with the information, just dont blame your 'wasted days hollidays' on me, its your incompetance that has caused waste.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm amazed at how some people can get through life without being able to follow simple clear instructions 

Thanks again Addy


----------



## Idaho (Dec 30, 2009)

Addy said:


> The files required were uploaded.
> The instructions were uploaded.
> Type of disc was posted.
> Nowhere did I say stray from my guide, or purchase a Rapidshare account.
> ...



Easy Addy - none of my frustration was aimed at you 

I was just annoyed at it being difficult to work out. I am more than grateful for the kind assistance you gave. Apologies if you thought the comments were directed at you. I would just add for anyone wanting to try this, to check the burn speed of their DVD Writer and to get Verbatim DVD-Rs.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 30, 2009)

I have Verbatim DVD-Rs, and burned at 1x. Still no joy. Oh well. It came with loads of burnt games that work, so I'm ok on that front.

Don't use the Wii anyway, I game on PC


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 31, 2009)

Meh, I use cheap Aone DVDs - 50 single layers for about a fiver - and haven't had any problems with any Wii games using IMGBurn.


----------



## Addy (Jan 1, 2010)

I have never had a Aone disc work fine in a Wii.

I use Aone DL's  for 360 games as they dont fail, but from _my_ experience with _many_ Wii's, they are fussy about the media.

Sunvision Goldtop Ritek G05's are my choice value disc.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 3, 2010)

Maybe it's the burner? I've always used Pioneers - a 111d and a 115d IIRC.

My Wii is hard-modded, but I doubt that makes a difference.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 3, 2010)

! After 3 days of frustration, patching, reloading, etc, etc... I have WiiFlow working and able to see my usb drive. Every stage required twice as much pissing about than normal due to Western Digital, Vista, and having a very recent Wii hardware. The latest Wiis just won't take burnt discs, Vista can't partition a drive properly, Western Digital like to ship HDDs with all kinds of unerasable crap on them that tries to make a HDD seem like a CD 

But it works!  I have to access it via a load on the Homebrew channel. And I can't figure out how to get it to run as a channel by itself... which is really just polish - but having got so close. Have a handful of games on the HDD and have checked a few and they all work amazingly.

Trying to figure out how to install a channel is proving tricky. The instructions seem to be fairly flakey on this. Trying to get the WAD manager to run via HBC isn't working... And the instructions on channel forwarding on the Wiiflow readme seems to be missing some key information.

Thanks for all the help Addy


----------



## Idaho (Jan 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I have Verbatim DVD-Rs, and burned at 1x. Still no joy. Oh well. It came with loads of burnt games that work, so I'm ok on that front.
> 
> Don't use the Wii anyway, I game on PC



I think you may well have one of the modern Wiis which don't run any burned disks. Go for the usb route with Wiiflow. You get to flick through all your games in one menu - it even adds the covers for you. It's a really nice bit of software:


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I think you may well have one of the modern Wiis which don't run any burned disks. Go for the usb route with Wiiflow. You get to flick through all your games in one menu - it even adds the covers for you. It's a really nice bit of software:




Na, it's an old one. And I know it runs discs 'cos it runs all the ones I bought it with. Must be the burner 

Will perservere though. I miss Wii Sports!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 2, 2012)

Big bump. We have one (no one can accuse me of being an early adopted  ). We have Mario Kart. I want an adventure game I can play when the foal's gone to bed. I used to like Doom on the PC. Is Zelda similar? I am not that clever, nor very good at the wii so anything that requires advanced remote handling is probably out


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 2, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Big bump. We have one (no one can accuse me of being an early adopted  ). We have Mario Kart. I want an adventure game I can play when the foal's gone to bed. I used to like Doom on the PC. Is Zelda similar? I am not that clever, nor very good at the wii so anything that requires advanced remote handling is probably out



Zelda is definitely the best game of that sort on the Wii. The old one at least - I haven't played the new one which has had good reviews but does need the updated controller.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 2, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Zelda is definitely the best game of that sort on the Wii. The old one at least - I haven't played the new one which has had good reviews but does need the updated controller.


Ta. I have motion controllers which I think are the newest kind but I may as well start with the earlier one. Are there only two?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 2, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Ta. I have motion controllers which I think are the newest kind but I may as well start with the earlier one. Are there only two?



On the Wii yes (there are loads of others on various formats). Twilight Princess is the older one which you can probably get pretty cheap now. I'd give you my copy except I lent it to someone at my old work and forgot to remind him to bring it back.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2012)

Get that motion play plus game like wot I did. You get a free controller with it and the whole bundle is actually £6 cheaper than buying a controller on it's own. All the games are the sort of things five year olds can handle.

Don't get mario cart, it's well shit, has been since the SNES version.

Buy the sports resort wii package with the motion play plus game, that's all you will need. The family will be bored of it in no time.


----------

